
L.A. = We have 99 problems and cars are all of them - fleck
https://medium.com/@FleckParking/l-a-we-have-99-problems-cars-are-all-of-them-7bb8b452f9c4
======
api
Cars are awesome for light suburbs and rural areas, but they do not scale as
density increases. Los Angeles passed this size and density long, long ago.
Orange County (basically part of LA unless you live here) is doing so right
about now.

I truly do not get the LA car culture thing. I mean... the traffic is so bad
you don't even get to really _drive_ there. You just sit there in your car
stuck in a traffic jam. People own these expensive sports cars that they can't
drive faster than 10mph most of the time. It's a classic example of a tragedy
of the commons.

LA is building transit but not enough and not fast enough. It's a truly huge
city, both in population and in physical footprint, and to cover it all with
useful transit will require decades of build-out.

